

Hacking Education (follow-up) - ph0rque
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/05/hacking-education.html

======
TomOfTTB
I loved this first comment on the linked post...

"It seems to me that Fred and others are nuts and totally out of touch with
reality. This is a great example of what happens when you live in an isolated
bubble of the rich and crazy. Luckily I don't see much chance of these ideas
surviving for long if/when they escape this echo chamber."

I think that's a bit harsh but I have to agree with the sentiment. I used to
go to a lot of conferences that had discussions like this and then I realized
the whole point of brainstorming is to solve a problem. So if you don't start
out with the problem at hand and address it specifically you don't get
anyhwere.

These folks started out with a vague "hacking education" and came up with a
bunch of ideas that are either (a) impractical or (b) impossible to implement
without blowing up the whole education system as we know it.

Bottom line (for me anyway) is that ideas don't mean anything if the person
put no realistic thought into how they'll be implemented and that's exactly
the category these ideas fit in to.

~~~
johnnybgoode
My other post in this thread was a little harsh on Fred, and I'll agree that
he and others are in a bubble, but brainstorming without regard to
implementation is not necessarily pointless. In some cases, it's the step that
comes right before thinking about implementation. Maybe only a tiny percentage
of ideas reach that implementation step, but that doesn't mean the whole
process was pointless. Isn't brainstorming about throwing everything at the
wall, and _then_ seeing what sticks?

------
johnnybgoode
Here is how posts like these sound to me:

"I know lots of smart people. We are awesome. We talk all the time and have
awesome, awesome conversations. You're not a part of them. We nail it. We're
important, thoughtful, disruptive, and fantastic."

I'm not saying this is intentional. And for the record, I agree with many of
his conclusions, but the buzzwords are so distracting.

Dilbert made Buzzword Bingo famous: <http://dilbert.com/fast/1994-02-22/>

It would not be difficult to update this for VCs or even Web 2.0 in general.

